# My luck has to change sometime, right? ADDED PICS



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

This year so far has just been CRAZY...so much so I want to :GAAH: :hair:

Today, after a month of our buck not being 100%, We took him to the vet. My husband went, but was against taking him, and me telling him we are taking him whether he likes it or not. My husband is a good guy, but he didn't think the vet could do much that we hadn't tried.

We get him to the vet, <I wrote about it in the caprine care section>, get an exam done, skin scrape, blood drawn, his fecal done, etc. Leave to come home in the pouring rain <when it rains it pours right?>
We figured the vet bill would be about $70 or so, but I knew it would be more with the extra...ummm...$200  Not something we had expected, but then ask me when the last time I had to take an animal to the vet was... so thankful we have found a vet that knows about goats though!

Get home, and I put him in his pen, and tell him we're going to get him better, I was going to feed, but wanted to make sure my oldest 2 kids were okay since they had been home from school for about an hour by themselves, since the vet took a little longer than we expected.

My daughter tells me my son hurt his head at school. I think he bumped it.... Oh no...he had a bit gash on the top of his head! It looked deep, but not too long, hard to tell with his hair. Apparently the principle brought them home after my daughters bus arrived at my sons school. Well, we were still at the vet, and my husband didn't bring the cell phone! 
So no one could get a hold of us. I feel so bad  We are normally ALWAYS home, so of course this would happen the one day we went out...

Anyway, I take him to the ER because I don't want to mess with it and make it worse, to me it looked like it needed more than what I could do.
Nurse starts cleaning it and OMG it was BAD. It was cut through all the way to the top of his skull! and about 2 1/2 inches long! You couldn't tell how long it was until she was cleaning it. Now that wouldn't have freaked me out so much on an animal, but on my own kid? Yeah I had to really work to keep calm, I was so upset about it  Not mad, just sad that my son had this happen.

6 stitches later....

He's fine, not complaining, but I am sure it's going to hurt when the numbness wears off all the way. He's only 10, and he is the most accident prone kid I have ever known! This is his FOURTH ER visit from injury! 3rd head injury! First time he fell on a gravel drive when he was about 2, had a couple of stitches, then a few years ago he fell while jumping over the creek and got a stick in the forehead...they glued it closed! Another time he hit his leg against a stump, and drove a huge splinter/piece of wood into his leg.

Whew. So there ya have it. My day! The kids go to bed in an hour and I PRAY nothing else happens in that hour....I might REALLY go crazy!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: My luck has to change sometime, right?*

Oh wow, that is crazy! I'm glad your son is OK! He sounds like a wild kid! I have a little brother like that, but thankfully he has never gotten seriously hurt.
I hope your son head and your buck get well soon! ray:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: My luck has to change sometime, right?*

I am so lucky, I fired a vet that I used for 3 years, over my dog, long story. Then I had Smith and Wesson until this last year, my new vet is great and she lives north of me about 6 miles. I can call her and she tells me what I need to do, no charge.
She came by last week and walked the whole place looked at every animal and was here for about an hour, $30 bucks. I asked her to come by every 6 weeks just to put an extra pair of eyes on the herd. My last vet charged me 22 miles even though he was 1.5 miles from me.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My luck has to change sometime, right?*

Thanks! He's not really wild, just clumsy LOL He was running on the playground, and ran under one of the playground toys, it was lower than he thought and he plowed right into it! I told him I want him to show me where it's at when I take him to school in the morning. I know an accident report was filed already, but I worry what if this happens again, is this something they can put padding or something around to prevent someone else getting hurt.

I told him he's going to start wearing a helmet and body padding LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My luck has to change sometime, right?*



Sideplaner said:


> I am so lucky, I fired a vet that I used for 3 years, over my dog, long story. Then I had Smith and Wesson until this last year, my new vet is great and she lives north of me about 6 miles. I can call her and she tells me what I need to do, no charge.
> She came by last week and walked the whole place looked at every animal and was here for about an hour, $30 bucks. I asked her to come by every 6 weeks just to put an extra pair of eyes on the herd. My last vet charged me 22 miles even though he was 1.5 miles from me.


Wow that's crazy 22 miles for 1.5? Ridiculous! We've had a terrible time trying to find a vet that would see goats. This is horse country, and the vets here only specialize in horses <and cattle>, dogs and cats. 
The cheapest place to get a fecal done in town is $30.

The vet we went to is in the county north of us, probably a 15-20 minute drive, not very far away.
He seems very knowledgeable about goats and other ruminents, and it seems like a really nice, popular clinic, so far I am happy with using them, and all their help. 
The only vet I had found around us wanted $40 for this $40 for that, etc. etc. and I just can't do that.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: My luck has to change sometime, right?*

:hug: What a day. Sorry it has been so trying. Glad your son is ok. I agree to check the school equipment and do be sure they file a accident report.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My luck has to change sometime, right?*

I took these a little while ago before cleaning his hair. They told me to clean his hair because he can't wash it for at least 5 days. He's still got a little bleeding at the bottom - they left it open a little so it can drain. It has neosporin on it as well.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I have to admit, I'm kinda accident prone too  I'm always falling down and tripping over my own feet :laugh: Poor thing, it looks painful  Hope he heels soon and stays out of the ER!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Riley! I couldn't believe how bad it was, nobody thought it was that bad until we got to the ER and they were cleaning it. It looked okay after I cleaned it, still draining a little bit of blood at the bottom where they left it open a little. It was still numb when he went to bed, so hopefully that helped him fall asleep.

I've never seen someone go to the ER so much in my life from injury! My brothers were brutal adventurists when they were teens and I don't think they went to the ER as much as my son LOL Okay well maybe as much...hehe... But they were flipping ATV's in fresh cut cornfields, riding vines back/forth over the holler, ATVing through the woods, spelunking <caving> and adventuring through newly discovered caves. Not jumping over a creek or running on a playground lol


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I was very accident prone when I was young. Not so much anymore.
I wasn't clumsy..I was just stupid/silly(drank sea-breeze-got drunk and road the carpet all crazy like and put my tooth through my lip) .I have a minimum of 4 scars on my face and 2-3 on my forehead. Also I have a few small ones on my head.
One thing I never grew out of was hitting my head on everything (cellar low barn etc)...it is a Gadwa thing.

I hope he heals up good.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Jesse, I think he'll be fine, just have to keep it clean and dry so it can heal.

I think we all get a little silly now and then  We all have an accident some point in our life, wether it's serious or minor. I've never had 
stitches from an injury, but I've had plenty of injuries! Of course my brothers were the crazy ones, how they are still physically intact and fine amazes me! They were wild!
When I was a kid in Indiana, we had deep, narrow 'hollers' and we'd find the long, very strong vines and ride them back and forth over the holler, we were really high up too! When we weren't doing that, me and my best friend <we were about 7-8 at the time> were climbing inside of some old tires, and riding them down the holler into the dry creekbed LOL 
We did things that I would NEVER allow my kids to do LOL

As for my son he seems fine this morning, said it wasn't hurting, which is good because somehow I don't have any children's tylenol! So I need to get some today - Ironically their after school 4-H meeting today is at Kroger <grocery> LOL
I took him to school, and talked to the principle. My son can't do any running or hard playing -anything that would cause him to sweat, because his injury needs to stay dry and clean so it can heal - -plus they don't want him washing his hair. Plus my son wants to be able to wear his hat too. So the princple emailed all the teachers to let them know. 
At least it's Friday, so I can keep an eye on it over the weekend.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

you have had a hard time.  :hug: 

Your son is very handsome :thumb: at least he is building adventuresome stories he can tell his own children :ROFL: I know..that does not make it any better, does it? :wink: 

What was the vet's verdict for Big Bang?? Just curious to know what got to the little guy, and maybe your doe too.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Burns Branch Boers said:


> you have had a hard time.  :hug:
> 
> Your son is very handsome :thumb: at least he is building adventuresome stories he can tell his own children :ROFL: I know..that does not make it any better, does it? :wink:
> 
> What was the vet's verdict for Big Bang?? Just curious to know what got to the little guy, and maybe your doe too.


Thanks, yep some stories alright LOL I told my family on FB that I need a padded helmet for him, and my SIL said no, I need to learn how to sew LOL!!!! :slapfloor: 
Then of course I said I wanted to see where this happened so I have a better understanding of how it happened.
My brother then comments that I just want to see what kind of damage he did to the playground :ROFL:

The vet agrees with me that it's not one thing, but a few things that affected him at once that made him so sick. I posted about it in Caprine care, but basically when he ate that feed when the feed store changed it without telling us, it made him sick, and we think it stressed him out, and caused worms to multiply rapidly from the stress of being sick <he seems to get stressed pretty easy>, and now he thinks it could be the worm load holding him back from getting better. They did pull blood to make sure there isn't something else going on and to test for CAE.

Going to get him wormed again today, and hopefully it helps. He has a poor appetite when it comes to grain, he does eat hay and drink water real well though. Hopefully getting him wormed and treated for any external bugs will get him back on track. They found a louce on him, and think it's not the big problem <but it's causing itching on everyone>, but it just adds to the overall issue. Amazing how one day he was doing great, looked beautiful, heck he looked pregnant! and then the next day he gets sick and just continues to go downhill. He acts fine besides being weak on the hind end/limping, and the not wanting to eat grain much issue...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ouch... that gives me a headache just looking at it...I agree with what was said...and hope he heals quickly... :hug:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

He is all boy isn't he. That's going to be a cool scar and he might not get hair there which could be even cooler LOL. I hope it hears alright and sorry but this will not be the last ER visit he has way more to get into LOL.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Roger I needed to hear that LOL  Yep, he'll give me more scares I am sure! It looks good, and he says it doesn't hurt! Hasn't been bothering him at all. He is definitely tough! I would be a mess for at least a few days! I'm such a wimp!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I do think I failed to mention that Friday night I went out to check on our goats, make sure everyone had plenty of hay, especially the sick buck. I was outside maybe 10 minutes, I come in the house and see SMOKE! I am like OMG! Couldn't tell at first where it was coming from and my oldest daughter said she didn't know. Then I notice it coming from the microwave! 
My oldest daughter had put a chicken taco in the microwave and left it while she went to watch tv! It's the microwave with the turn dial not the digital kind.
Needless to say she is in trouble/grounded from the tv for a week. She's 13, but has ADHD, however, she has to ask to use things like that, and she didn't ask. Also, if the tv is on, and within her sight that's where her attention span goes. 

So now, on top of everything else, we have to buy a new microwave! No way we can use the other one it stinks soooooo bad there is no way to get the smell out of it. Plus I'd worry about it being a risk, since it was off when I came inside.

Oh the drama of a stay at home mom LOL Maybe I should get a job outside of the house....might be less dramatic LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no.... :shocked: that is terrible and scary....glad everyone is OK.... but sorry about the microwave....


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, yep scary it was! My 10yo son would never do that, but with my oldest having ADHD, she doesn't stay on task very well. I don't know what possessed her to put it in the microwave. I told her to put the 2 extra tacos in a bowl and put them in the fridge when I was going out, and she never mentioned/asked if she could have it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------

